# Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?



## Hitman006XP (7. September 2017)

*Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane gerade mir ein System mit einem Xeon X5670 (2,93ghz) zu bauen und diesen grob auf 4ghz zu OCen. In das System soll dann noch eine PCI-E USB 3.0 Karte rein.

Jetzt ist die Frage, welches Mainboard nehme ich? Maximal 100€ neu oder gebraucht ist egal. Es soll geeignet sein um auf die ca. 4ghz zu OCen und es wäre cool wenn es ECC Ram nutzen könnte da dieser deutlich günstiger zu bekommen ist. Speziell wegen des ECC RAM frage ich hier auch.

Zur Wahl stehen aktuell:

*MSI X58 Pro für 99€*  (soweit ich weiß kein ECC nur normalen RAM)

*Lenovo ThinkStation S20 Workstation Mainboard für 79€* https://support.lenovo.com/de/de/solutions/pd005642 (dieses kann wohl ECC Unbuffered)

*Fujitsu-Siemens Celsius M470 D2778-C14 für 79€* (soweit ich weiß ECC Unbuffered und ECC Registered)


Bei allen 3 müssten die X5650, X5660 und X5670 CPUs laufen oder? Bei allen 3 würde normaler DDR3 ram laufen aber nur beim Lenovo und Fujitsou würde ECC laufen korrekt? Ich glaube alle 3 haben einen Intel X58 Chipset oder? Sind die dann alle identisch was das OCen angeht? Welches würdet Ihr nehmen und was gilt es dann beim RAM zu beachten falls es ECC wird?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Hitman006XP (7. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*

Ich bin gerade noch über dieses Noname Maimboard aus China gestolpert. Scheinbar Neuware die da von wem auch immer zusammengedängelt wird. Merkwürdig ist dass das Board nur 2 DIMM Slots hat aber 16gb unterstütz. Alle Merken oder Server Boards haben sonst mindestens 6 Slots und je Slot nur 4gb möglich.

Was haltet Ihr von dem Board ? Hat es vielleicht sogar wer?
Desktop Motherboard Mainboard For X58 LGA 1366 DDR3 16GB Support ECC RAM TF  | eBay

Doof ist natürlich, dass es keinen weiteren PCI-E Slot hat sondern nur einen alten PCI Slot.


----------



## Gast20180430 (7. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*



Hitman006XP schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich plane gerade mir ein System mit einem *Xenon* X5670 (2,93ghz) zu bauen und diesen grob auf 4ghz zu OCen.


Xenon??? Das sind doch Scheinwerfer und keine Cpu's

Was du meinst ist doch Xeon. Und das sind Server-Cpu's die auf Stabilität ausgelegt sind.
Diese eignen sich selten zum übertakten.


----------



## Hitman006XP (8. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard fÃ¼r X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*

So danke für den Sachdienlichen Hinweis jetzt steht da Xeon.

Sorry aber mit deiner Aussage liegst du komplett falsch. Viele Xeon CPUs sind sehr gut übertaktbar. Die X56XX Modelle sind auch noch alle verlötet. Einen 25€ X5650 bekommt man oft schon auf 4ghz. X5670 oder X5690 sogar noch höher. Das alles mit einer einfachen Luftkühlung.

Hier ein X5670 @ 3,8ghz in BF1 mit einer GTX1080:
YouTube

Hier ein Bericht über den X5650 @4ghz:
YouTube

Hier ein X5670 @ 4,2ghz vs i7 4770k:
YouTube

Diese Xeon Reihe ist für Ihr Alter und den Preis wirklich der Hammer mit 6 Kernen und 12 Threads.


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*

Auf jeden Fall empfehle ich dir erst einmal diesen Thread hier, solltest du ihn noch nicht kennen: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Skylake? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..

Sockel 1366 war mal bis vor geraumer Zeit der Geheimtipp, durch großes Interesse und/oder immer mehr Alternativen (Kerne bei Intel werden mittlerweile günstiger/Ryzen bei AMD) bringt es mittlerweile nicht mehr den Vorteil in die Plattform zu investieren. Speziell dann nicht, wenn man noch keinerlei Hardware auf Lager hat. Möchtest du mit dem System spielen oder was ist der Einsatzzweck?

Übertaktbar ist nur das MSI Board von deinen verlinkten und das skaliert besser mit Exxxx-Xeons als mit Xxxxx-Xeons.

Wenn du natürlich nur basteln um des Bastelns Willen möchtest, dann nur zu. Ich würde die finanziellen Ressourcen etwas ruhen und wachsen lassen, noch etwas Zeit ins Land gehen lassen und dann auf Ryzen setzen. Es muss ja nicht das Topmodell sein, selbst die Ryzen 5 sind ja dem Sockel 1366 mindestens ebenbürtig.


----------



## Hitman006XP (8. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*

Ich hab jetzt das hier bestellt: (aber mit 12gb 3x4gb für 200€) Also MSI X58 Pro-E, X5670 + 12gb DDR3.
MSI X58 Pro-E Mainboard DrMOS MS7522 Ver:3.1 + Xeon X5670 + 6GB RAM + Zubehor
Dazu hab ich mir gerade das Cooltek G3 und eine PCI-E USB3.0 Karte für 90€ bestellt.

Heißt für mich 290€ kosten. Netzteil und Laufwerke/SSD/HDD nutze ich vom alten PC. Ich wollte eh ein größeres Gehäuse da mich das gefriemel im Mini-ITX Case in letzter Zeit doch genervt hat XD Somit kann man die grob 66€ für das Case auch rausrechnen.

Da verkaufe ich Gehäuse, RAM und Mainboard einzeln... bringt ca. 200€.

vs Skylake zu vergleichen war für mich keine Option. Ich hatte einen 3770K den ich beim Köpfen geschrottet hab... entweder wieder 3770K oder das was ich jetzt mache. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt. Ich glaube das wird gut rennen und dank der 6 Cores und 12 Threads auch noch ne weile Zukunftssicher sein. Dazu kommt meine GTX 1070 rein. Wäre sogar Platz für ne zweite =P


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*

Gut, mit dem Verkauf alter Hardware kommt man natürlich immer, wenn's gut läuft, gegen 0 und es sieht nach ner tollen Investition aus.

Ryzen 5 1500X ~170€
16 GiB DDR4 ~105€
halbwegs taugliches und zukunftssicheres Board ~100€

85€ Mehrkosten, praktisch identische Leistung (ich gehe von einem 4GHz Xeon aus), dafür sparsamer und vor allem: Neuware + zukunftssicher. Sollte es irgendwann nötig sein, schnallst du da nen Achtkerner drauf und hast deine Ruhe. Natürlich reichen sechs echte Kerne des Sockel 1366 noch, aber man muss den Takt gut hochschrauben, um den IPC-Nachteil auszubügeln. 

Viel Spaß trotzdem beim Basteln


----------



## Hitman006XP (8. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*

Hier 1500X vs X5670
Intel Xeon X5670 vs AMD Ryzen 5 Ryzen™ 5 1500X

Der 1500x ist vermutlich schlechter...
AMD Ryzen 5 1500X vs Intel Core i7-3770K

Der X5670 dürfte @ 4ghz im SingleCore Bereich dicht an einem 3770k sein. Der 3770k ist schon besser als der 1500x. Im Muticore Bereich ist der X5670 vernichtend besser als der 3770k und das schon ohne Übertaktung. Siehe hier bei GeekBench3 Multicore Score.
Intel Xeon X5670 vs Core i7 3770K

Die Werte da beziehen sich auf 2,93 ghz X5670. Auf 4ghz ist das quasi wie ein i73770k mit 50% mehr Kernen und 50% mehr Threads.
Ich werde berichten wenn die Hardware da ist


----------



## Hitman006XP (8. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*

Ryzen 5 1500X vs Core i7-3770K - Technical City

Singlecore und Muticore eines 3770k ist besser als des 1500x

Hier 3770k vs X5670. Wobei ich den X5670 ja mindestens 20% übertakten werde. Eher mehr,
Core i7-3770K vs Xeon X5670 - Technical City

Update:

Auch ganz tolles Beispiel.

i7 4770k @ 3,9ghz vs X5670 @ 4,2ghz ziemlich genau gleichauf in GTA V
YouTube

und hier der 4770k vs 3770k
Intel Core i7 4770 vs 3770

Demnach sollte der X5670 auf 4-4,2ghz wohl auf 3770k Niveau mit mehr Potenzial im Multicore/Thread Bereich liegen.

Update: wenn das hier echte Ergebnisse sind ist Ryzen nur Lol
YouTube


----------



## euMelBeumel (9. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*

4GHz musst du erst einmal erreichen und ich gehe nach dem PCGH Index. Dort ist der Ryzen vor dem 3770K, zwar nur dank Anwendungsindex, aber ist eben so. In Spielen mindestens gleich auf. Vernichtend hält der Xeon bei Standardtakt den 3770K sicherlich nicht in Anwendungen auf Abstand, 2 Kerne mehr können da helfen, aber der Ivy ist zwei Generationen weiter und taktet 1GHz höher. Ein i7-990X (3,6GHz) hält den Ivy etwas auf Abstand, aber sicher nicht gravierend.

Wegen Single-Core Leistung: StarCraft 2, das Paradebeispiel was das angeht, läuft auf dem Ryzen 15% flotter als auf dem Ivy Bridge. Der Xeon kann also maximal punkten, wenn alle Kerne genutzt werden und 4GHz mindestens laufen.

Wie schon angemerkt, ich bin ein Fan von Sockel 1366, aber man muss einfach realistisch bleiben. Klar kann man damit zocken und auch Anwendungen betreiben, man muss aber übertakten, um mithalten zu können. Leg noch 30€ bei meinem Bundle oben drauf und du hast einen Sechskern-Ryzen, damit wäre beim Xeon endgültig Sense.

BTW, vergiss diese ganzen synthetischen Vergleichsseiten (Technical City hat ja nicht einmal alle Spalten der Vergleichstabellen ausgefüllt) und diese Youtube-Vergleiche sind zu 95% auch totaler Schwachsinn. Ein Ryzen 5 1600 erzeugt im Witcher 3 Parcours bei PCGH 20 FPS mehr, als ein i7 990X (der noch schneller ist, als der im Video verwendete Xeon). Ein Vergleich von min. FPS? Ernsthaft? Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn dort völlig verschiedene GPUs genutzt wurden. Allein die Tatsache, dass beim Ryzen irgendwie immer 2GiB mehr RAM belegt werden pro Spiel, ist schon sehr seltsam. Mal abgesehen davon, dass eins der Videos dort ja nur geklaut ist, mit welchen Settings und welcher Hardware auch immer und mit nem anderen System verglichen wird. Höchst investigativ.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich weiß selbst wohl sehr gut, was ein 1366er Xeon mit 4 GHz (oder mehr) leisten kann. Ich kenne aber auch die Grenzen des Ganzen und die zeigen sicher früher oder später - je nach Verwendungszweck. In den richtigen Spielen oder Anwendungen mache ich sogar mit meinem Zweikern-Pentium den Xeon platt. Das sind Spezialfälle, aber sie existieren. Genauso beim Xeon - der hält sich wacker nach so langer Zeit, ist aber mittlerweile für wenig Geld ablösbar.

Tut jetzt auch nichts zur Sache, Ryzen ist  die vernünftigere Alternative, das ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen.


----------



## Hitman006XP (11. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*

Klar Ryzen ist seit langem endlich wieder ne brauchbare Alternative zu Intel. Würde ich jetzt einkomplett neues System bauen würde ich vielleicht auch zu einem 1700x oder so greifen.

Aber auch dein Bundle oben (1500x + 16gb DDR4 + Maimboard) für sind nunmal 375€ + 30 € draufpacken = 405 € und das ist nunmal das doppelte zu meiner jetzigen Investition.

Ich glaube im 6 Kern Bereich werde ich mit dem X5670@4ghz (von 4 geh ich schon aus, hoffentlich etwas mehr) hoffentlich Spaß haben. Noch lohnt es sich für mich nicht wirklich in einen neuen CPU zu investieren. Ich bin immer mit relativ günstigen CPUs und günstigen Mainboards aber teuren GPUs gut gefahren. Der Flaschenhals ist eben meist die GPU. Dafür hab ich ja die 1070. Bei zunehmender Multicore und Multithread Nutzung in Spielen bin ich zuversichtlich dass der Xeon da noch ne weile gute Dienste leisten wird.

Ich berichte dann mal wie's läuft und wie die Firestrike Gesamt, GPU und CPU Score aussehen vs. meinem 3770k @ 4,3ghz (hab da noch Ergebnisse gespeichert). Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Gesamtergebnis besser wird wegen der CPU/Physic Score... das FireStrike GPU Ergebnis wird vermutlich etwas geringer ausfallen.


----------



## Hitman006XP (11. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*

Hab gerade erst gesehen dass du 2 X5650 hast nice^^ 12 Cores 24 Threads. Machst du Rendering/Videoschnitt oder wie kam's zu dem Monster. Hast ja auch nicht gerade wenig ram *G*


----------



## euMelBeumel (11. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*

Ja das Ryzen Setup kostet mehr das stimmt, ist aber natürlich Neuware mit Garantie und allem. Ich will ja den 1366er nicht schlecht reden, der AM4 Sockel wäre halt die Investition in die Zukunft, kostet natürlich (obwohl für die Leistung günstig).

Wegen meines Systems: Ich hatte erst ein X58A-UD3R mit 5650 und 24GiB RAM und hab immer mal nach Schnäppchen geschaut. Tja und da gab es irgendwann das SR-2 günstig. Der zweite Xeon kostete kaum noch was und die 96GiB RAm habe ich für knapp 120€ bekommen. Da hätte sicher jeder zugeschlagen 

Eigentlich mache ich nichts komplexes mit dem Teil, er war einfach besser, als die Config davor. Plus habe ich dabei auch noch gemacht


----------



## Hitman006XP (12. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*

Das OCen beim X5650 machst du ja komplett über den BCLK oder? Was ist da beim X5650 der Stock wert? Da selbst der X5650 von vielen zwischen 4 und 4,4 ghz betrieben wird sollte beim X5670 ja ca. 4,0-4,2 kein Problem sein hoffe ich. Der X5650 hat ja 2,66ghz und der X5670 2,93ghz.


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*

Korrekt, geht nur über den BCLK, aber da kann man ja eigentlich recht viel raus holen. Mit fast allen Brettern kommt man auf 180MHz, viele kommen noch auf 200, darüber wird's schon kniffliger. Ergo schafft man eigentlich recht häufig die 4GHz (bei einigen Boards auch über den Turbo) beim X5650, beim X5670 ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit natürlich höher, dank des Multis. Ne Garantie gibt es natürlich trotzdem nie.

BCLK ist bei allen gleich: 133,33MHz. Die CPUs einer Serie unterscheiden sich im Multi, dem maximalen QPI-Speed, RAM-Interface und natürlich der Anzahl der Kerne + Cache-Größe.


----------



## Hitman006XP (12. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*

Heißt der X5670:
https://ark.intel.com/de/products/4...r-X5670-12M-Cache-2_93-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI

Hat:
BCLK 133,33 x 22 = 2,93ghz Stock
BCLK 133,33 x 25 = 3,33ghz Turbo

BCLK 180,00 x 22 = 3,96ghz mit Turbi x25 4,5ghz? Geht der dann unterhalb eines Temperaturlimits auf die 4,5 ?

Kann man dann auch  BCLK 172 x 25 (also quasi immer Turbo) machen? und somit immer auf 4,3 ghz fahren? Also kann man den Multi innerhalb des Stock bis Turbo Multis fix einstellen?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*



MisdaT schrieb:


> Was du meinst ist doch Xeon. Und das sind Server-Cpu's die auf Stabilität ausgelegt sind.
> Diese eignen sich selten zum übertakten.



Hier geht es allerdings um die S1366 Plattform, mit einem allgemein sehr guten Taktpotenzial.
Nicht um einen pobligen Xeon E 1231 oder so. ^^
Meiner hat z.B einen Grundtakt von knapp 2,8 Ghz und lässt sich bis 4,4 Ghz hochtakten!
Hab ihn jetzt mit UV auf 3,6 Ghz laufen.

Kenne hier im Forum oder auch sonst wo keinen der nicht mindestens die 4ghz packt.


----------



## euMelBeumel (12. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*



Hitman006XP schrieb:


> Heißt der X5670:
> https://ark.intel.com/de/products/4...r-X5670-12M-Cache-2_93-GHz-6_40-GTs-Intel-QPI
> 
> Hat:
> ...



Korrekt.



Hitman006XP schrieb:


> BCLK 180,00 x 22 = 3,96ghz mit Turbi x25 4,5ghz? Geht der dann unterhalb eines Temperaturlimits auf die 4,5 ?



Turbo 25 liegt dann aber nur auf einem oder maximal zwei Kernen an, sobald das Temperaturlimit oder Auslastung auf zu vielen Kernen vorhanden ist, taktet er maximal mit Turbo 24. Danach dann immer weiter abgestuft, bis das Temperaturlimit wieder passt, notfalls per Throttling.



Hitman006XP schrieb:


> Kann man dann auch  BCLK 172 x 25 (also quasi immer Turbo) machen? und somit immer auf 4,3 ghz fahren? Also kann man den Multi innerhalb des Stock bis Turbo Multis fix einstellen?



Auf einigen Boards funktioniert das, frag mich jetzt aber bitte nicht, ob bei dem MSI. Da musst du mal im Sockel 1366 Thread schauen und fragen: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Skylake? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp..


----------



## Hitman006XP (15. September 2017)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*

So die Hardware ist da. Ich wollte ja X5670+MSI X58 Pro-E+12gb (3x4) haben ... hatte beim Auspacken das Kotzen bekommen da alle 6 DIMM Slots belegt waren und dachte er hätte 6x2gb rein getan und ich könne nicht mehr weiter aufrüsten... aber nein er hat netterweise oder versehentlich (mir egal xD) 24gb also 6x4gb eingebaut. Hammer!

So ich hatte meinen i7 3770k mit GTX 1070 FE zuvor gebencht... und hier die Ergebnisse:

i7 3770K @ Stock also 3,5ghz Boost 3,9ghz = Firestrike 13.777 Punkte (Graphics 18.527, Physics 9.702, Combined 6.010)
X5670 @ Stock also 2,93ghz Boost 3,33ghz = Firestrike 13.198 Punkte (Grpahics 17.929, Physics 10.187, Combined 5.205)
X5670 @ 3,5ghz Boost 4,0ghz (160x22-25) = Firestrike  14.099 Punkte (Graphics 18.010, Physics 11.945, Combined 5.979)

Da hat also eine Anhebung des Base Clocks von 2,93 auf 3,5ghz (+19,45%) eine Steigerung von 6,82% in der FireStrike Score gebracht. In der Physics Score sogar +17,25%.

Der CPU ist also @ 3,5ghz Base und 4,0ghz Boost schon besser als der i7 3770k. Ich habe noch nicht mit Vcore oder dergleichen herumgespielt... aber 170x22-25 also Base 3,74ghz Boost 4,25ghz wird sicher drin sein. Ein echtes Kraftpaket.

Hab auch schon Star Citizen mit gespielt und es werden alle 12 Threads genutzt. Top!  USB 3.0 per PCI-E Karte klappt auch. Alles bestens 

*Update:*
Hab jetzt auf 4.0ghz getaktet HT an, PPL auf 1,86v und QPI auf 1,27v, VCore auf ca. 1,27v (im Bios +240mv) und DDR3 auf 1.460mhz.

*X5670 @4ghz (182x22) = Firestrike  14.582 Punkte (Graphics 17.422, Physics 13.772, Combined 6.834)
*
*3D Mark Ergebnisse: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Xeon Processor X5670,MSI MSI X58 Pro-E (MS-7522)*

Wunder mich gerade nur wieso die Graphics Score jetzt niedriger ist als bei 2,93-4ghz boost. Nochmal nachforschen *G*


----------



## Thomas62 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*

Keine Antwort, eine Frage!
Da ich dabei bin mir einen PC mit ebendiesem  Msix58 pro und dem xeon x5670 zusammen zu bauen, schon zig verschiedene RAM Speicher auszuprobieren und nichts läuft's.
Auch habe ich mir jetzt das Asus P6T Deluxe besorgt.
Leider macht die Kiste keinen pip.
Das kann ja nur noch an den Riegeln liegen.
Deshalb wäre ich für eure Unterstützung dankbar.
Mir besten Grüßen.
Ein neuer nicht begnadeter Anfänger.


----------



## euMelBeumel (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*

Hiho Neuling 

Es ist zumindest recht wahrscheinlich, dass etwas mit den Modulen nicht stimmt, wenn beide Bretter damit nicht laufen. Dass die Mainboards selbst aber i.O. sind, ist sichergestellt? Selbst mit fehlerhaftem RAM sollte zumindest das ASUS Fehler-Codes auswerfen. Die restlichen Komponenten (CPU, Netzteil) sind i.O.?


----------



## Thomas62 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*

Ventilatoren laufen an, ein Piep für erkannte Grafikkarte auch aber der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz.
Kein geladenes BIOS.
Es geht einfach nicht weiter.
Samsung DDR3 Riegel 1600 nicht.
Kingston DDR3 Riegel 1333 nicht.
Corsair 1600 nicht.
Skill 1600 auch nicht.
Habe jetzt noch 1033 gekauft und warte auf die Lieferung, sind angeblich Server RAM.
Werde sie noch versuchen und dann wieder ?
Deshalb die Frage was ihr für RAM verbaut habt, die laufen.
Mit besten Grüßen Thomas


----------



## zinki (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*

Mit einzelnen RAM Riegeln testen


----------



## euMelBeumel (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*

Ja am Besten mal einzeln durch testen, auch gern jeden Slot wechseln. Also ich hatte diverse G.Skill Module laufen und jetzt Samsung Server RAM, alles ohne Probleme.

Abgesehen könnten halt die Boards einen weg haben, was recht unwahrscheinlich scheint, dass beide die gleichen Symptome zeigen. Oder der Speichercontroller in der CPU, was zumindest zum Symptom passen würde. Denn dann würden die Module in keinem Board laufen, egal wie oft man wechselt.


----------



## freakyd84 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*

So, ich hole den Thread mal aus der Versenkung^^ @Beumel: ich bin auch "günstig" auf ein sr2 gekommen und würde noch 12x 8gb ecc ddr3 1600 bekommen. Nimmt das Board diese auch auf? Ich hatte gelesen dass es nur 4gb Riegeln aufnehmen kann. Ist es möglich mit ecc reg ram normal zu übertakten?

@Hitman: du bist nicht der einzige "Verrückte"  ich bin auch von Haswell refresh wiedermal auf der S1366 gestiegen, einfach weil es Spaß macht und noch genug Leistung mit bringt^^ hast du schon neuere Testergebnisse? Aktuell ist mein SR2 System noch nicht fertig aber bei eine Kombi von Asus Rampage 2, X5650@4ghz, 24gb Ram und 1080ti läuft AC: Origins mit max auf 4k flüssig


----------



## euMelBeumel (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*

Sorry, den Thread zu spät wieder entdeckt^^

Bei mir laufen die 12 Riegel mit 8GB ohne Probleme, ich habe auch 1600er Speicher, damit man mehr Möglichkeiten hat. Ich behaupte aber mal, dass es mit dem Übertakten da etwas schlechter steht - man wird da keine 1866MHz o.ä. raus kitzeln können. Wenn doch, gib bitte Bescheid  Welchen RAM hast du denn genau?

Ich habe auch tagelang diverse Foren durchstöbert. Mancher RAM läuft wohl, manch anderer nicht. Und selbst wenn es auf einem Brett läuft, läuft es auf einem anderen Board wohl doch nicht. Das SR-2 ist halt schon "speziell"


----------



## DaToni02 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*

Hallochen, 

ich habe mir ein ähnliches setup zusammengestellt:

cpu: Intel Xeon X5670 Six Core CPU 6x2.93GHz-12MB Cache 
mainboard: X58 Pro Series MS-7522 (v3.1) Mainboard
Grafikkarte: gtx560ti bzw lieber gtx760 beide Grafikkarten vorhanden (benutze natürlich nicht beide zusammen)
RAM: G.Skill 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3-1600 Ripjaws-Serie
Netzteil: ATX Netzteil bequiet BQT P6-Pro-530W Dark Power Pro 

Ich bin bei der Fehlersuche warum der PC nicht startet auf diesen Thread gestoßen und denke mein Problem oder Probleme sind hier gut aufgehoben.

Zum Problem 1: Wenn ich dem Rechner Saft gebe (das Netzteil hinten einschalte) möchte der Rechner gleich loslegen.  Er startet also sofort ohne dass ich den "on- Knopf" vorne drücke, auch den Power Knopf auf dem Mainboard betätige ich nicht. 
zu diesem Problem habe ich folgendes Troubleshooting betrieben: Alles abhängen HDDs, DVD Laufwerk,Front USB,und die Reset und Power- Taster vom Gehäuse, er startet aber immer noch, sobald das Netzteil Saft bekommt.Ich habe auch überprüft ob ich vielleicht einen Abstandshalter vergessen habe rauszudrehen und der vielleicht eine Brücke bildet, aber nein alles ok. Weiß einer woran das liegen kann?

Zum Problem 2: Ich bekomme kein Bild, die PCIe- LED leuchtet blau, wie in der Manual beschrieben, sowol am ersten, zweiten und auch am dritten PCIe-Port, Ich bekomme aber kein Akkustisches signal, dass die Grafikkarte erkannt wurde. Wenn ich den PC dann laufen lasse dann startet er nach einer weile neu, Ich denke also, dass er die Grafikkarte nicht erkennt, aber beide? Defekt ist auszuschließen weil beide an meinem anderen Rechner funktionieren. PCIe Stromversorgung an der Grafikkarte ist angeschlossen, auch nocheinmal abgezogen und neu aufgesteckt, "eingelickt" hat es auch.

Mein erster Gedanke war, dass vielelicht der RAM oder die CPU nicht kompatibel sind mit dem Motherboard, da ich jedoch extra 1600er 4gb Riegel genommen habe, weil diese mit dem Board kompatibel sein sollten, müsste das ja kein Problem machen.
zur CPU: da hier im Thread ja beschrieben ist dass der x5670 auf dem Board läuft, denke ich dass es funktionieren sollte.

welche Bios Version ich habe, weiß ich leider nicht, weil ich diesen Bildschirm nicht sehen kann.
cmos clr (auf dem Mainboard) hat auch nichts gebracht, Stromzufur war unterbrochen und ausgesteckt.

Ich habe auch schon nachgeforscht, anscheinend sind die neusten Grafikkarten kompatibel mit dem Board, wieso sollten dann die 560ti und die 760 nicht kompatibel sein?

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen

Mfg DaToni02


----------



## shadie (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*

Die Riegel auch richtig angeordnet bei "nur" 2 Ram Riegeln?

normalerweise betreibt man die boards ja mit 3 Riegeln.
Für 2 muss man eine besondere Anordnung vornehmen / musste ich auch machen habe leider auch nur 2 8gb ram Riegel.

Mal mit nur einem Riegel probiert?

Wenn du nicht weißt welches Bios drauf ist woher willst du dann wissen ob der X5670 dann darauf läuft?

Das automatisch Starten hat er wohl noch vom Vorgänger so eingestellt bekommen.
Kann man im Bios hinterlegen / das er startet sobald der PC Saft bekommt.
Habe ich so auch eingestellt bei meinem Homeserver.


----------



## DaToni02 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*



shadie schrieb:


> Die Riegel auch richtig angeordnet bei "nur" 2 Ram Riegeln?



wow! da liest man es im Manual nach und macht's doch falsch, hatte die Riegel in A1 und B1 eingesteckt anstatt A0 und B0. Ohman manchmal sinds halt die einfachen Dinge.



shadie schrieb:


> Mal mit nur einem Riegel probiert?


auch hatte aber nicht geklappt weil ich ja die A1 benutzt hatte und nicht A0 



shadie schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht weißt welches Bios drauf ist woher willst du dann wissen ob der X5670 dann darauf läuft?


bin ich halt davon ausgegangen 



shadie schrieb:


> Das automatisch Starten hat er wohl noch vom Vorgänger so eingestellt bekommen.
> Kann man im Bios hinterlegen / das er startet sobald der PC Saft bekommt.
> Habe ich so auch eingestellt bei meinem Homeserver.



wo stelle ich das aus, jetzt da ich ja was sehe xD

PS: danke für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## euMelBeumel (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*

Schau mal auf den BIOS Baustein, das ist der kleine IC neben der Batterie. Ich glaube beim MSI müsste dort ein Aufkleber draufkleben und auf diesen ist i.d.R. die aufgespielte BIOS-Version abgedruckt (zumindest die, mit der das Board ausgeliefert wurde, was der Vorgänger dann drauf gespielt hat, weiß man natürlich nicht).

Mit dem RAM-Problem, siehe den Kommentar von shadie.

Wieso der Rechner sofort startet, hat shadie auch schon angemerkt. Im BIOS gibt es eine AC Funktion "Turn on after AC loss" (o.ä.), diese einfach wieder auf Standard zurückstellen. Am besten einfach mal alle Hinweise hier berücksichtigen und einfach die BIOS Batterie raus nehmen und wieder einsetzen, damit startet der PC z.B. erst beim einschalten und lädt die ganzen Standard-Settings.

Edit: etwas zu langsam, ändert aber nix an meinen Ausführungen  Gut, dass der RAM schon einmal läuft.


----------



## DaToni02 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Schau mal auf den BIOS Baustein, das ist der kleine IC neben der Batterie. Ich glaube beim MSI müsste dort ein Aufkleber draufkleben und auf diesen ist i.d.R. die aufgespielte BIOS-Version abgedruckt (zumindest die, mit der das Board ausgeliefert wurde, was der Vorgänger dann drauf gespielt hat, weiß man natürlich nicht).



ist glücklicherweise jetzt hinfällig 



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Wieso der Rechner sofort startet, hat shadie auch schon angemerkt. Im BIOS gibt es eine AC Funktion "Turn on after AC loss" (o.ä.), diese einfach wieder auf Standard zurückstellen.


hab Das jetzt auf off gesetzt, wenn ich den Rechner nach der laufenden Windows Installation herunterfahre, weiß ich ob es das Richtige war^^

ist ja fast wie chatten bei den schnellen Antworten


----------



## shadie (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*

Jop so solls sein.

Keine Ursache, viel Spaß beim Übertakten.....wird doch übertaktet oder?


----------



## DaToni02 (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*

jo denke schon, mir ist der takt mit 2,9Ghz etwas zu niedrig, denke ich werd Richtung 3,5Ghz gehen und mir mal im Dauerbetrieb die Temperaturen anschauen. Momentan chillt er bei max 50°C mit lüftkühlung (100 Auslastung über 30 min), habe aber vor noch die WaKü einzubauen.

Auf jeden Fall hat sich der Rat von dir gelohnt, jetzt läuft alles wie am Schnürchen, nur noch die Wakü beim anderen Rechner raus und beim "neuen" rein und dann geht's midm takten los.

je nach dem wenn ich einen günstigen RAM finde der baugleich ist, rüste ich auf 12 gb auf^^ hatte beim alten ja 16 drin, aber mit 4 riegeln und ner niedrigeren taktung.

mfg

*Edit*

hab mir gestern für  knapp 60€ ein 8gb Kit geschossen  warte nur noch, dass es ankommt. 
Übertaktung habe ich über die Schalter auf dem Mainboard gemacht und erstmal den Grundtakt auf 166 "hochgedippt", die CPU ist gleich mal 10°C wärmer, werde warscheinlich die Tage mal die WaKü einbauen und schauen, was die temperaturen so machen. laut CPU-Z bin ich mit turbo auf 3,9Ghz, das reicht mir eigendlich schon, nur die Temperaturen gefallen mir noch nicht, will ja keine Heizung, zumindest keine Zweite neben meinem Gamingrechner xD


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*

Nun ja Sockel 1366 produziert schon gut Abwärme. Die Plattform ist jetzt nicht mega ineffizient, aber eben einfach betagt und die fehlende Leistung erkauft man sich eben durch übertakten, was den Verbrauch überproportional ansteigen lässt.

Klingt aber schon einmal gut, dass das System so "auf die Schnelle" mit dem Takt läuft, mit einer WaKü wirst du die CPU gut bändigen können. Achte nur auf die Northbridge, der Kühler des MSI Boards ist leider unterdimensioniert. Ein leichter Luftzug  + neue Paste helfen hier aber schon.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle dennoch definitiv per BIOS übertakten, zum testen sind die DIP-Schalter super, aber für einen 24/7 Betrieb würde ich alle Einstellungen selbst anpassen. Womöglich wird das System dadurch sogar noch kühler, da manche Spannung nicht zu hoch angesetzt werden muss. Das Testen der richtigen Settings ist aber ein Vorgang, der mehrere Tage andauert. Viel Spaß also beim Basteln


----------



## shadie (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Nun ja Sockel 1366 produziert schon gut Abwärme. Die Plattform ist jetzt nicht mega ineffizient, aber eben einfach betagt und die fehlende Leistung erkauft man sich eben durch übertakten, was den Verbrauch überproportional ansteigen lässt.
> 
> Klingt aber schon einmal gut, dass das System so "auf die Schnelle" mit dem Takt läuft, mit einer WaKü wirst du die CPU gut bändigen können. Achte nur auf die Northbridge, der Kühler des MSI Boards ist leider unterdimensioniert. Ein leichter Luftzug  + neue Paste helfen hier aber schon.
> 
> Ich würde an deiner Stelle dennoch definitiv per BIOS übertakten, zum testen sind die DIP-Schalter super, aber für einen 24/7 Betrieb würde ich alle Einstellungen selbst anpassen. Womöglich wird das System dadurch sogar noch kühler, da manche Spannung nicht zu hoch angesetzt werden muss. Das Testen der richtigen Settings ist aber ein Vorgang, der mehrere Tage andauert. Viel Spaß also beim Basteln



So ist es, ich konnte von der Spannung her sehr viel weiter runter gehen.

Zudem sei gesagt stell die Lüftersteuerung nicht auf das aller niedrigste Minimum.

ich hatte die erst auf ganz niedrig und auf target 60°C gestellt.

Mein Noctua NH-D15 lief dabei auf der aller niedrigsten Stufe, selbst unter Prime.
CPU wurde dann rund 80°C warm

Jetzt habe ich target auf glaube ich 40 und die Geschwindigkeit etwas hoch gestellt.
Siehe da.
prime95 rund 55°C.


4GHZ sollten drinnen sein, wenn es stabil läuft step by step mit den spannungen runter.
Dann gehen auch die Temps runter und der Verbrauch.


----------



## DaToni02 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*

Hallöchen 

ich habe leider vom übertakten her im BIOS leider kaum Erfahrung und weiß nicht welche Spannungen ich wie verstellen, sollte um eine niedrigere Temperatur zu bekommen. Deshalb lasse ich da mal die Finger davon. der eine Dip-schalter hat da schon das getan was ich wollte und per Turbo fährt die CPU nicht nur auf 3,9 sondern schon auf 4,1xxGhz. Eigentlich schon übers Ziel hinausgeschossen, aber wie gesagt nur im Turbobetrieb. Die WaKü hab ich umgebaut und bin froh damals die "Enermax Liqmax II 120s" genommen zu haben, ist recht platzsparend und macht gute Ergebnisse, trotz kleinem Radiator. Bin jetzte bei 24h laufzeit und 50-100% auslastung bei max 55°C das reicht mir. Ich bin kein Punktejunkie und möchte nur dass das System mit mehrleistung und stabil läuft. DAS hab ich jetzt durch eure Hilfe geschafft, DANKE dafür Leute.

Aber ein Kleiner Schönheitsfehler ist da noch: Wenn der PC heruntergefahren ist, leuchtet innen eine LED, (nach Handbuch ist das die Suspend LED) somit ist auf dem Board noch strom. Die USB-Ports bekommen aber keinen Saft. Ich weiß viele Leute wollen, dass das so ist, ich aber fände es toll wenn die Ports bestromt wären. Habe nämlich ein kleinen "Mischpult" dran angeschlossen und wenn das keinen Saft hat hab ich keinen Sound, wenn nur mein Gaming Rechner an ist. Ich weiß, dass es möglich ist es im Bios umzustellen, habe auch schon ausprobiert unter "Power Management Setup"> "ACPI Standby State" auf "S3" gestellt und im 
"Wake Up Event Setup" 
> Wake up Event By auf "OS" und "BIOS" gestellt 
> Resume From S3 By USB Device von "Disable" auf "Enabled" gestellt hat beides keine Wirkung

ich denke dass es daran liegt, dass der PC nicht im Standby ist, sondern "aus" geschaltet ist, wobei ich dann die Suspend LED mir ja anzeigt, dass sich der Rechner aufgehangen hätte (wenn ich jetzt von der Übersetzung ausgehe).

Wäre echt spitze wenn ich nicht immer beide Rechner laufen lassen müsste 

MfG


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*

Schau dir notfalls einfach das OC-Tutorial hier im Forum an, da wird alles erklärt: [How-To] Intel Core i7 (Bloomfield) Overclocking

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Board einige Spannungen zu hochstellt ist nämlich sehr hoch, da das praktisch alle Mainboards so machen, gerade die "alten" Teile, wie wir sie haben. Abgesehen davon, dass Lautstärke und Temperatur sinken, erhöhst du damit auch die Lebensspanne deiner Hardware (gerade wenn z.B. der RAM oder Memory Controller zu viel Saft bekommen).

Das mit dem USB Standby sollte eigentlich im BIOS einstellbar sein. Wenn nicht, dann schau mal im Handbuch oder auf dem Board direkt nach. Früher musste man das noch per Jumper setzen. Wenn es ganz dumm läuft, dann schleift das Board die Standby 5V vom Netzteil nicht durch. Das wäre aber sehr ungewöhnlich, zumal du ja die Option "Wake Up from USB" wählen kannst, was ohne 5V Standby Spannung nicht möglich wäre.


----------



## DaToni02 (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*



shadie schrieb:


> So ist es, ich konnte von der Spannung her sehr viel weiter runter gehen.
> 
> Zudem sei gesagt stell die Lüftersteuerung nicht auf das aller niedrigste Minimum.
> 
> ...



die werte können ja nicht verglichen werden, soweit du nicht die gleiche cpu drauf hast, oder liege ich da falsch?



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Schau dir notfalls einfach das OC-Tutorial hier im Forum an, da wird alles erklärt: [How-To] Intel Core i7 (Bloomfield) Overclocking
> 
> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Board einige Spannungen zu hochstellt ist nämlich sehr hoch, da das praktisch alle Mainboards so machen, gerade die "alten" Teile, wie wir sie haben. Abgesehen davon, dass Lautstärke und Temperatur sinken, erhöhst du damit auch die Lebensspanne deiner Hardware (gerade wenn z.B. der RAM oder Memory Controller zu viel Saft bekommen).



Wow! Ich glaube mir fehlt da doch noch ein wenig das Basiswissen, werde mal noch ein wenig lesen und mich einfinden. Mir sind die vielen Spannungen und so doch noch etwas wenig geläufig.



euMelBeumel schrieb:


> Das mit dem USB Standby sollte eigentlich im BIOS einstellbar sein. Wenn nicht, dann schau mal im Handbuch oder auf dem Board direkt nach. Früher musste man das noch per Jumper setzen. Wenn es ganz dumm läuft, dann schleift das Board die Standby 5V vom Netzteil nicht durch. Das wäre aber sehr ungewöhnlich, zumal du ja die Option "Wake Up from USB" wählen kannst, was ohne 5V Standby Spannung nicht möglich wäre.



Ja das ist ja das Problem, in der Manual steht da nix von nem Jumper, das hatte ich auch schon in diversen anderen Foren gelesen, dass es sowas gibt.
kann ja sein dass ich eine unvollständige Manual habe: https://www.devicemanuals.eu/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/x58.pdf
und die Einstellung wie man die USB Ports per BIOS anschaltet/ oder aushabe ich für andere Boards im youtube und in anderen Foren schon gesehen. Da hatten alle das Eingestellt was ich oben beschrieben hatte. 

Optimized Defaults zu laden bringt auch nix.

mfg


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*

Natürlich kann man die Werte von CPU 1 nicht direkt mit den Werten von CPU 2 vergleichen, aber wenn Boards die Spannungen selbst anlegen, muss man immer aufpassen. Wenn man also die Möglichkeit hat die Spannungen zu senken, sollte man dies auch tun 

Du kannst dich auch gern hier Thread melden: [Review] Hat der uralt Sockel 1366 eine Chance gegen Skylake? Westmere als CPU Geheimtipp.. Da ist einfach mehr los und es wird beinahe täglich gepostet.

Bei der USB-Sache bin ich auch etwas überfragt, im Handbuch steht nichts dazu und den paar Jumpern, die vorhanden sind, werden auch keine Funktion zugeschrieben


----------



## DaToni02 (24. Februar 2018)

*AW: Welches Sockel 1366 Mainboard für X5670 nehmen? Mit oder ohne ECC und welcher RAM?*

So, danke für die ganzen tollen Tipps von eurer Seite. Anscheinend gibt es für mein USB Problemchen keine Lösung, deshalb hab ich das mal umgangen und mir für 20€ nen 4er USB hub mir separatem Netzteil geholt. Anstatt den Streamrechner auf Energiesparen laufen zu lassen, kann ich ihn jetzt aus lassen  ich denke es lohnt schon anstatt 110-150W im energisparmodus.  und ein kleiner nebeneffekt, ich muss nicht mehr untern Tisch krabbeln um USB Sticks anzustecken 

Die CPU hab ich jetzt so "leihenhaft mit dem dip schalter übertaktet gelassen, ist gut so mit 3,6ghz, tut seinen Dienst und im benchmark von cpuz isses nur ein paar punkte hinter meinem 6700k der mit 4,4Ghz läuft. Temperaturen zwischen 30 und 55°C bin zufrieden  und werd das auch so lassen. Ehrlichgesagt momentan auch zu faul mich in die übertaktungssache einzulesen  dafür mache ich das zu selten.

in diesem Sinne, 

hauter rein  bis zum nächsten mal


----------

